#ubuntu-il 2011-06-27
<bz-hon> כל כך טוב לך שאת מצליחה לחשוב על אחרים?
<i-pink> כן.
<i-pink> צריך יותר בלונד בעולם
<bz-hon> אל תשכחי לענות לי למייל בהזדמנות
<bz-hon> אני לדוגמא לא אוהב את המראה של הרוסיות. גם אם הן בלונדיניות. אבל מצד שני אם אדם לא שווה בשבילי לא פיזית אז הוא גם לא יכול להיות שווה פיזית. אני לא יכול להימשך למישהו שאין לו אישיות יפה.
<bz-hon> והבעיה היא שאני לא יודע כבר למי יש אישיות יפה
<bz-hon> help me heaven
<i-pink> תנסה ניוזילנדיות
<i-pink> ושוודיות
<bz-hon> וואלה? בידיוק עכשיו כתבתי לאיזו ניוזילנדית אחת
<bz-hon> אבל היא לא הגיבה להמשך השיחה איתה המטומטמת
<bz-hon> מה השעה שם?
<i-pink> לא יודעת
<bz-hon> איפה שאת נמצאת
<i-pink> 7
<i-pink> PM
<bz-hon> היא בטח חשבה שבגלל שהשם שלי באתר מוזר אז אני מחפש זיון איתה
<bz-hon> נדבר כבר במייל?
<i-pink> מה יש לך מהמייל
<i-pink> מדברים פנים מול פנים, או בסקייפ
<bz-hon> איך את רוצה שנמשיך את הקשר?
<i-pink> במייל מקבלים ספאם
<bz-hon> בסקייפ נדבר שנכיר קצת יותר.
<i-pink> אני אמרתי לך משהו בפרטי פעמיים
<bz-hon> לי יש ג'ימייל ולא קיבלתי עוד ספאם אחד
<bz-hon> גם לא לתיקיית הספאם
<i-pink> בעיניי כל מה שהוא לא משפחה / חברים = זבלה
<bz-hon> חח
<bz-hon> בכל אופן
<bz-hon> אני מאחל לך
<bz-hon> שכאשר תחזרי לארץ הזאת ישרור הרבה יותר שלום בעולם
<i-pink> אולי..
<bz-hon> אין לי ראש לקרוא
<bz-hon> הלוואי והיה לי את הכוח לשבת ולהתאמץ לקרוא
<bz-hon> יש איזו תרופה שהפסקתי לקחת היום אולי אני אקבל הרבה יותר אנרגיות בלעדיה
<i-pink> איזו?
<bz-hon> מעניין אותך?
<i-pink> כן
<bz-hon> בעברית היא נקראת פרפנאן
<i-pink> מלחיץ.......
<i-pink> למה לקחת אותה?
<i-pink> תכתוב בפרטי
<bz-hon> כן. ועוד הפסקתי היום לקחת אותה כי כל היום אני סחוט מעייפות
<i-pink> כמה זמן לקחת אותה?
<bz-hon> פלסטיני אחד הגיב לי. כתב שלום. שאלתי אותו שאלה
<i-pink> מה אתה מדבר עם ערבים
<bz-hon> לא צפיתי היום בסאות' פארק
<bz-hon> כן, אני רוצה ללמוד מהם קצת על המצב
<bz-hon> אני גם מאמין שאם אני אדבר איתם אז זה יאפשר לשלום להגיע יותר מהר
<i-pink> יש לי קרנבל מתחת לבית
<i-pink> מלא גייז
<bz-hon> בדיוק ראיתי פרק אתמול בסאות פארק אם מופע גייז מרשים. מישהו הכניס את פאריס הילטון לתחת שלו
<bz-hon> זה היה ממש מצחיק
<i-pink> אויייייייי
<i-pink> נורא
<bz-hon> היא בלונדינית?
<i-pink> כן
<bz-hon> מה את עושה ענבר בחיים?
<i-pink> בטן צד
<bz-hon> לבית שחי שלי יש ריח של כאכאת
<bz-hon> את ישנה כל היום?
<i-pink> מה זה כאכאת?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> חלק מהזמן אני ערה
<bz-hon> כאכאת אלו כעכים עירקיים
<i-pink> אהה
<i-pink> נייס
<i-pink> מכנרת
<bz-hon> אז בעלך מביא כסף?
<bz-hon> הבעלים שלך
<bz-hon> חחח
<i-pink> כן
<bz-hon> תחפשו מכונת תספורת "אווסטר" בגוגל
<i-pink> אסור לי
<bz-hon> או "אני רוצה לדעת אם במבה אוסם זה אפוי או מטוגן?"
<bz-hon> או "איך צולים כבד עוף מבחינת ההלכה"
<bz-hon> או "ציטוטים מתוך הנזיר שמכר את הפרארי שלו"
<i-pink> מביא דברים לא קשורים
<i-pink> bz-hon, אתה מבין בחומרים?
<bz-hon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nctDfqpVmWg
<bz-hon> זה קשור
<i-pink> מה זה הסירטון הזה
<i-pink> איפה אני יכולה לקבל מידע על סיב ניילון ביחס למשי
<bz-hon> יש לי רעיון
<bz-hon> תשאלתי בצ'אט הזה
<bz-hon> תשאלי
<i-pink> חחח שאלתי אותם כל היום
<i-pink> ולמדתי היום על סיבים וחומרים המון
<bz-hon> קשור לכינור?
<i-pink> כן
<bz-hon> אני למדתי קצת לנגן על עוד. אבל זה היה לי קשה להתאמן בבית. לא אהבתי להתאמן. אז הפסקתי
<bz-hon> את בטח מכירה עוד. את תימנייה
<i-pink> אני מחפשת חבל בקוטר מקסימלי של 2.5 מ"מ שיוכל לעמוד ב40 קילו כוח משיכה, בלי להמתח כמעט בכלל
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זה כלי מגניב
<bz-hon> עוד פלסטיני כתב לי עכשיו
<bz-hon> אני הולך להגיב
<i-pink> אוקי
<bz-hon> זה מעייף לענות לאנשים באינטרנט. בייחוד כאשר אתה יודע שיש סיכוי שההשיחה לא תמשיך. זה מתסכל
<i-pink> למה אתה עושה את זה?
<bz-hon> כי אני רוצה להיות חבר של ערבים. זה עוזר להביא שלום
<bz-hon> וזה גם כיף
<bz-hon> את יכולה לחשוב שזו שריטה. אבל לדבר עם אנשים על שלום זה אחד הדברים הטובים לעשות
<i-pink> טוב..
<bz-hon> את בפייסבוק?
<i-pink> לא, אין לי
<i-pink> הלכה לי היד
<i-pink> אני בסקייפ
<asw3> <bz-hon> את בטח מכירה עוד. את תימנייה
<asw3> זה לא של עיראקים?
<i-pink> אני גם רבע עירקית
<asw3> ואללה
<bz-hon> שלום,
<bz-hon> מה עשיתם היום? אני בכלל עוד לא ישנתי
<serfus> בוקר טוב
<bz-hon> בוקר אור
<bz-hon> איך קוראים לך?
<nicoco> שמוליקיפוד
<moo3> החברות סלולר פורצות אייפונים לסים פרי?
<moo3> yaiks
<moo3> smell like something died here
<moo3> :P
<moo3> מישהו יודע אם באקטראק חמש גם בנוי על המנוע של אובונטו ?
<liel> moo3: למה אתה מתכוון במנוע?
<liel> moo3: כל הפצות הלינוקס בנויות סביב אותה ליבה, אבל אני מניח שאתה מתכוון לשאול האם באקטראק מבוססת על אובונטו
<MichaelS> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בקשר לאובונטו?
<nicoco> we're jammin'~
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-28
<moo3> good morning afrika !!!
<moo3> HTTPS-EVERYWHERE .....איזה אדאון נחמד לפיירפוקס
<sos__> חברים יש פה מישהו אני צריך עזרה..נדפקו לי ההגדרות רשת ושום דבר לא עוזר..אני בלי אינטרנט
<moo3> חייגן של אובונטו?
<sos__> אני עומד מאחרי ראטור..והכול עבר מצויין עד אתמול
<sos__> פתואם אין אינטרנט ואין לי מושג למה
<sos__> הכבלים מחוברים..ההגדרות בסדר
<sos__> etc/init.d/networking restart לא עזר
<moo3> ומה
<moo3> ifconfig
<moo3> אומר?
<sos__> ערכתי את הקובץ ידנית והכול סבבה
<moo3> יש לך גם את קובץ /etc/network/interfaces
<sos__> eth0 and lo תקין
<moo3> מה זה תקין? יש כתובת אייפי?
<moo3> פנים רשתית
<sos__> יאפ
<moo3> ping google.com
<sos__> לא עובד.. :S
<moo3> ping 192.168.0.1
<moo3> בהנחה שזה הדיפולט גט-ווי
<sos__> ping : sendmsg operation noe premitted
<sos__> :S
<moo3> את זה קיבלת מלשלוח פינג לדיפולט גט-ווי ?
<moo3> תראה לי את כל השירשור
<moo3> גם את ה ifconfig תשלח בפרטי אם אתה מעדיף
<sos__> ביררתי את הדיפלוט גט וואי שלי הוא 10l.0.0.138
<sos__> עדין אותה שגיאה
<moo3> יש מחשב אחר ברשת שמקבל אינטרנט דרך הראוטר?
<sos__> כן
<moo3> אם כן, תחליף את הכבלים שלהם או תהפוך את הכבל צד
<sos__> הכבל והתשתית עובדת פיקס...משהו בהגדרות השתנה
<sos__> ואיפוס עדיין לא עוזר
<sos__> אני לא יודע מה עוד ניתן לעשות
<moo3> איפוס לראוטר?
<sos__> להגדרות רשת
<moo3> איפסת את הראוטר?
<sos__> גם..
<sos__> אני משתמש ב dual boot בווינדוס יש
<moo3> ואז הגדרת לראוטר את החייגן מחדש?
<moo3> כי הן מתאפסות גם
<sos__> באובנטו אין...זה חייב להיות ההגדרות אבל אין לי מושג
<sos__> כן הגדרתי אותם מחדש
<sos__> אבל גם לפני שאיפסתי את הראוטר לא היה אינטרנט
<moo3> התקנת פיירוול על המחשב?
<sos__> תאמת שכן
<sos__> אבל נראה לי שהעפתי אותו
<sos__> שנייה אני אבדוק
<moo3> איזה?
<sos__> guwf
<sos__> זהו ביטלתי אותו והכול עובד
<sos__> לא ידעתי שהוא יכול לחסום לי את האינטרנט :S
<moo3> גם קספרסקי חוסם כרטיסי רשת
<sos__> לא ידעתי...
<sos__> אני כבר יומים משתגע..כי הכול עובד..התחלתי לבדוק את הכבלים ואני רואה שהכול תקין ולא מבין למה זה לא עובד
<sos__> תודה רבה לך..הייתי יכול לשבור את הראש עוד כמה ימים על השטות הזו
<sos__> תודה רבה moo3
<moo3> sos__, בכייף (=
<sos__> אני זזתי להתראות ותודה שוב =]
<moo3> העיקר שמשתמשים בפורום תמיכה כאן
<moo3> בכיף
<moo3> i-pink תגידי
<moo3> את ורודה גם למטה?
<moo3> :P
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> בינתיים
<moo3> מה
<moo3> לחמצן?
<moo3> לא בא בחשבון
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> רוכנים הרבה סלק ואוכמניות
<i-pink> אוכלים
<moo3> ואז פלאים קורים?
<i-pink> מישהו כאן מכיר גיטרות?
<Guest7362> היי כולם
<Guest7362> מה נשמע?
<serfus> אהלן
<serfus> moshe742, נוכח?
<serfus> מישהו כאן באזור תל אביב/מעוניין להרים דוכן בכנס קוד פתוח באינטר קונטיננטל ביום חמישי?
<HaimN> איך אני יוצר קישור לתיקיה עם הרשאות ROOT כדי שאני אוכל להעתיק אליה קבצים ללא צורך בהרשאות ניהול וללא הסרת ההרשאות מהתיקיה המקורית?
<HaimN> אני רוצה להעתיק קבצים לתיקיה של השרת המקומי אצלי במחשב
<HaimN> (/var/www/)
<HaimN> אבל אני לא רוצה לשנות לה את ההרשאות
<HaimN> וגם אני לא כל כך רוצה להכניס כל פעם הרשאות ניהול
<HaimN> תודה
<MichaelS> מישהו יכול לענות לי על כמה שאלות לפני שאני מתקין אובונטו?
<Pac_Man> HaimN http://netbeans.org/kb/docs/php/configure-php-environment-ubuntu.html#specifyDocumentRoot
<Pac_Man> אתה מתכוון לזה?
<matanya> MichaelS: שאל
<MichaelS> צריך אנטי וירוס לאובונטו?
<matanya> לא צריך
<matanya> אבל תמיד רצוי
<MichaelS> ומה בקשר לחומת אש?
<matanya> היא מגיעה מובנית בליבת המערכץ
<matanya> *ת
<MichaelS> OK
<MichaelS> ויש עוד הבדלים מ32 ביט ל64 חוץ מאשר שזה מזהה 4 גיגה ויותר?
<matanya> לא משהו שאמור להשפיע עליך
<matanya> קצת יותר כאב ראש בהגדרה של פלאש
<matanya> וזהו בערך
<MichaelS> OK, תודה
<HaimN> Pac_Man: זה גם יכול לעזור, אבל זכרתי שראיתי פעם משהו יותר פשוט, כמו קיצור דרך אבל עם הרשאות אחרות, בכל אופן תודה
<Pac_Man> שמח שזה עזר :)
<Roy19> ?
<Roy19> hi
<Roy19> there is a girls here?
<matanya> what are you looking for?
<Pac_Man> im pretty sure he is looking for gurls
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-29
<moo3> include <studio.h>; printf("Good morning world/n");
<moo3> אני מחפש קומפלייר סי פלוספלוס שישמש אותי לווינדוס7, מישהו מכיר אחד אופן סורס ?
<serfus> בוקר טוב moshe742
<moo3> serfus אפשר שאלה?
<moo3> מכיר קומפלייר קומנדליין טוב לווינדוס7 ?
<moo3> ל C++
<serfus> :D
<serfus> לא כיוונת את השאלה לאיש הנכון
<serfus> אני לא מכיר קומפיילר, לא ווינדוס 7 וגם לא c++
<moo3> (=
<moo3> העיקר ניסינו
<serfus> הסיכויים הם שיהיה לך יותר מזל אם תשאל את אדון גוגל
<moo3> i've looked
<moo3> I looked
<serfus> אם אתה לא מוצא תשובה בשום מקום, תפנה לוואטסאפ כמפלט אחרון
<serfus> אני לא חושב שהם יאהבו את החלק של ווינדוס, אבל תנסה...
<moo3> (=
<moo3> תודה
<MichaelS> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בקשר לwine?
<serfus> מה הבעיה?
<MichaelS> כשאני מנסה לפעיל כל קובץ כלשהו עם התוכנה, זו השגיאה:
<MichaelS> The file '/media/עוד דיסק/Software/Winamp 5.6 pro/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<serfus> הוא אומר לך שהקובץ לא executable
<serfus> כלומר, אין לו הרשאות ריצה
<serfus> אתה צריך לתת לו אותם
<serfus> אובונטו 11.04?
<MichaelS> כהה
<serfus> אתה מסתדר עם המסוף?
<MichaelS> עוד לא הפעלתי אותו פעם אחת
<serfus> טוב אז בדרך גרפית
<serfus> אתה לוחץ קליק ימני על הקובץ
<serfus> אנגלית או עברית?
<MichaelS> עברית
<serfus> אני על אנגלית כאן ואני לא זוכר בדיוק אז תנסה לעזור לי.. :-)
<serfus> קליק ימני ואז מאפיינים (?)
<serfus> זה האחרון ברשימה
<MichaelS> נכון
<serfus> שם הטאב השלישי הוא 'הרשאות'
<MichaelS> נכון
<serfus> אז יש לך שורה שיהיה כתוב בה 'אפשר הרצה כקובץ הפעלה' או משהו דומה לזה
<serfus> זאת תיבה שצריך לסמן אותה
<serfus> מצאת?
<MichaelS> כשאני מסמן את התיבה זה מוחק את הסימון
<serfus> מוחק אותו ישר?
<MichaelS> כהה
<MichaelS> איך אפשר בעזרת המסוף?
<serfus> אתה עושה דואל-בוט עם ווינדוס?
<serfus> כלומר, אובונטו מותקנת לצד ווינדוס במחשב שלך?
<MichaelS> לא, רק אובונטו מותקן
<serfus> אוקיי, אז תנסה עם המסוף
<serfus> זה לא קשה
<serfus> תפתח מסוף
<serfus> אתה יודע איך?
<MichaelS> פתחתי
<serfus> יש קיצור דרך, אתה יכול תמיד ללחוץ ctrl+alt+t
<serfus> תעבור למקום שבו הקובץ שאתה רוצה להריץ
<serfus> בעזרת
<serfus> cd ואז המיקום של הקובץ
<serfus> המיקום של הקובץ יהיה כתוב בשורת כתובת של הסייר קבצים
<MichaelS> כתבתי:
<MichaelS> cd /media/עוד דיסק/Software/Winamp 5.6 pro
<serfus> רגע, למה בכלל אתה מתקין את winamp?
<serfus> יש תוכנות הרבה יותר טובות באובונטו
<MichaelS> וחוץ מwinamp
<MichaelS> הבעיה היא גם ככה בתוכנות אחרות
<serfus> תמיד עדיף ורצוי להתקין תוכנות דרך אובונטו
<serfus> ולנסות להמנע מתוכנות ווינדוסאיות
<serfus> כי לרוב זה יוצר צרות
<serfus> וממש כמעט לכל תוכנה יש תוכנה מקבילה באובונטו
<serfus> והרבה מהתוכנות באובונטו גם יותר טובות
<MichaelS> ok
<serfus> זה רק עניין של הרגל
<serfus> אתה יודע איך להתקין דרך מרכז התוכנות?
<MichaelS> יודע
<serfus> נו, וזה לא נחמד? P:
<MichaelS> נחמד,
<serfus> לפי מה שאני רואה, הקטע שהוא לא נותן לך לסמן את הקובץ כניתן להרצה קשור לאיזה שיפור אבטחה שעשו בגרסות האחרונות
<serfus> בעצם זה נועד למנוע כניסה של כל מני מזיקים מווינדוס
<serfus> בכל מקרה, הפקודה להוספת הרשאות ריצה לקובץ מסוים היא
<serfus> sudo chmod +x שם הקובץ
<moo3> מבלי לבלבל יותר מדי
<moo3> זה sudo chmod u+x 'שם הקובץ'
<moo3> לא?
<moo3> וגם אם הוא רוצה להתקין את התוכנה בטח היא תצטרך הרשאה של 'כתיבה', נכון ?
<MichaelS> פשוט לכתוב sudo chmod u+x setup.exe ?
<moo3> כן אם זה עדיין לא ירוץ ננסה משהו אחר, אבל כן
<serfus> לא חושב
<MichaelS> cannot access `setup.exe': No such file or directory
<serfus> MichaelS, אתה צריך להיות במיקום של הקובץ
<serfus> בתקייה שלו
<serfus> MichaelS, אני חושב שמצאתי פתרון לבעיה שלך בדיוק
<serfus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747138
<serfus> תעשה בדיוק את מה שכתוב ב[2]
<serfus> תשאל פה אם אתה מסתבף
<serfus> מסתבך
<serfus> moo3, מה אתה עושה מחר והאם אתה מעוניין לעמוד בדוכן אובונטו? ;-)
<moo3> serfus נשמע מעניין באיזה שעות ועם מי ?
<moo3> ואיפה
<serfus> http://openisrael.co.il/
<serfus> בנתיים אין מתנדבים/ציוד... :(
<moo3> איזה ציוד?
<serfus> is Shualdon here?
<MichaelS> אני עושה פתיחה באמצעות יישום אחר, במקש ימיני
<MichaelS> יש להשתמש בפקודה מותאמת אישית, ואז?
<moo3> אפשר רגע לנסות לעזור לך מיכאל ?
<MichaelS> ...
<moo3> תיהייה בתוך הטרמינל
<moo3> cd /home/YOUR-USER-NAME/Downloads
<moo3> sudo chmod a+rwx setup.exe
<moo3> wine setup.exe
<serfus> moo3, יש ציוד לדוכנים, פלאיירים, מפה, רולאפ וכאלה
<MichaelS> המערכת בעברית, טרמינל=מסוף?
<moo3> כמובן
<MichaelS> ההתקנה של התוכנה שאני רוצה לא בהורדות, להעביר לשם?
<moo3> אתה יכול
<moo3> serfus, ת'אמת שאת האידיאולוגיה מאחורי האובונטו אני מכיר טוב מאוד
<moo3> השאלה איך אתה צופה שזה יתנהל?
<moo3> על מה ישאלו.. ומי ישאל
<MichaelS> cd /home/michael/Downloads וזה נותן:
<moo3> בעיקרון אני זורם
<MichaelS> bash: cd: /home/michael/Downloads: No such file or directory
<moo3> סליחה, טעות שלי שחכתי את האות הגדולה בתיקייה 'בית'1
<moo3> Home
<serfus> moo3, לי אין נסיון אישי בדוכנים, עדיין. ממה שאני יודע, אתה עומד בדוכן מחלק דיסקים ופלאיירים מדסקס קצת עם אנשים ועושה פרצוף שמח... לדעתי אף אחד לא מצפה ממך להיות מומחה
<moo3> מגניב מאוד
<moo3> כמה אנשים אנחנו הצוות?
<MichaelS> זה עדיין נותן אותו דבר
<serfus> זאת הבעיה, בנתיים אף אחד moo3
<moo3> אני ואתה?
<moo3> MichaelS:
<moo3> אחרי שאתה מקליד cd תשתמש במקש tab
<serfus> איך שזה נראה כרגע, גם אני לא יכול... אני מנסה לארגן אנשים, כי חבל להפסיד את הכנס הזה
<moo3> בשביל שהוא ימלא לך את החסר של התיקייה
<moo3> אם תלחץ פעמיים זה יראה לך את כל האופציות ומשם תדע איך לרשום את מה שאתה רוצה להיכנס אליו
<moo3> אם זה home או 'בית' בעברית
<moo3> רשום 'בית' במקום הום באובונטו בעברית?
<MichaelS> לא, וגם לא רשום home
<moo3> תעשה ככה: cd /"תלחץ פעמיים על טאב"
<MichaelS> רשום
<moo3> serfus, יש חנייה?
<MichaelS> home
<moo3> אתה בטוח מיכאל?
<MichaelS> כן, באותיות קטנות
<moo3> ומה קורה כשאתה עושה
<moo3> cd /home
<moo3> ואנטר
<MichaelS> michael@michael-GA-MA770-UD3:/home$
<moo3> עכשיו תקיש ls
<moo3> ls = list
<MichaelS> זה נותן michael בצבע כחול
<moo3> cd michael
<moo3> ls
<moo3> MichaelS
<moo3> ^^
<MichaelS> לפני שאני מקיש משהו זה עדיין michael@michael-GA-MA770-UD3:/home$
<moo3> כן כמובן
<moo3> ולגבי כל הפקודות שאתה מקליד שם אתה לא צריך לשים לב יותר מדי, זאת אומרת לא יכול לקרות משהו נוראי מדי כל עוד אין את הפקודה
<moo3> sudo
<moo3> לפני
<moo3> לוח אם מגניב ד"א (=
<MichaelS> תודה
<moo3> serfus: ?
<MichaelS> הצלחתי, בעזרת:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747138
<MichaelS> הפתרון השני
<MichaelS> התקנתי .exe
<serfus> moo3, כן?
<MichaelS> .msi לא עובד
<serfus> moo3, אה אופס, אני לא יודע אם יש
<serfus> moo3, אני אשאל את המארגן
<serfus> יש חנייה בתשלום ממש צמוד לשם ,אבל אני מניח שיארגנו איזה חנייה בשביל הכנס
<moo3> בסדר גמור
<moo3> תודיע לי
<moo3> בטח ש.msi לא עובד...
<serfus> moo3, can you pm your email address? just in case
<miki> שלום לכולם אני משתמש מתחיל , אפשר לומר שאני משתמש כבד של windows
<miki> וקסם לי הרעיון לנסות את uovuntu
<miki> נסתי להתקין על מכונה וירטואלית
<miki> אבל אני מקבל שגיאה שתוכנית ההתקנה קרסה
<miki> מה עושים?
<Guest8081> יש מישהו שיכול לעזור לי?? אני ממש טרי בלינוקס
<matanya> מה אתה צריך?
<trew100> הלך האורח
<shtrb> יש פה מישהוא שרוצה להגיע באוטובוס
<serfus> shtrb, כדאי שתפרט קצת יותר מזה.......
<serfus> אני הבנתי, אבל סביר להניח שלא כולם
<shtrb> סליחה ל AP 2011
<serfus> ולמי שלא הבין גם את זה, מדובר באוטובוס מאורגן לאוגוסט פינגווין
<serfus> שיוצא מאיפה?
<trew100> מה הולך להיות באוגוסט פינגווין?
<trew100> יש רשימה כבר של נושאים/מרצים?
<serfus> http://wiki.hamakor.org.il/index.php/%D7%90%D7%95%D7%92%D7%95%D7%A1%D7%98_%D7%A4%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%92%D7%95%D7%95%D7%99%D7%9F
<shtrb> htp
<shtrb> יאפ
<trew100> מעולה
<shtrb> http://whatsup.co.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=56949
<trew100> איזה חבל אין שום דבר על גרפיקה חופשית
<trew100> או על  HTML5
<serfus> עד כמה שהבנתי הרשימה עוד לא סגורה
<trew100> מצד שני אני מבין שאין מישהו אחר שידבר אם לא שלומי ישראלי
<shtrb> בכל מקרה אם לא יהיה כמות אנשים לא יהיה ניתן להזמין אוטובוס
<serfus> כתוב שם שהוא יחזיק דוכן בנושא בלנדר
<trew100> אה איזה קטע
<trew100> מאיפה אתה מביא את כל המידע הזה?
<serfus> תדבר איתו ואולי תוכלו לארגן משהו
<serfus> מהוויקי של המקור
<serfus> נתתי לינק למעלה
<trew100> טוב אני יעשה שיעורי בית
<serfus> :)
<trew100> ושוב הצלחתי לדפוק את הפלאש על ידי עידכון של אובונטו
<trew100> אני שונא שזה קורה
<matanya> אני שונא פלאש
<trew100> יש למישהו מושג איך מחזירים את המצב לקדמותו
<serfus> איפה הפלאש לא עובד?
<trew100> בפיירפוקס
<trew100> איך אני משנמך גרסה
<trew100> ?
<serfus> התקנת את ubuntu restricted ?
<trew100> לא יודע
<trew100> איזה פלט להביא
<serfus> משנמך? אני חושב שצריך להתקין מחדש
<serfus> למה? אתה ממש לא מרוצה?
<trew100> התקנתי מחדש וזה לא עובד
<serfus> מה לא עובד?
<trew100> הוא לא עובד איזה מרוצה יש להיות
<trew100> הפלאש
<serfus> רק בגלל שהפלאש לא עובד התקנת מחדש??
<trew100> את הפלאש התקנתי מחדש
<trew100> לא את המערכת
<trew100> הסרתי והתקנתי
<serfus> אה
<serfus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trew100> מוריד
<serfus> זה חבילה של כל הדברים הנחמדים והכפיים שאי אפשר לתת ברירת מחדל בגלל רשיונות וכאלה
<trew100> אז יש לי אותה
<trew100> בכל אופן אולי מה שיש לי קשור להערכת הקודמת
<serfus> אם יש, הוא לא יתקן את זה שוב פעם
<trew100> נראה אולי עכשיו הוא יתקין לי בצורה נורמלית
<trew100> הוא דווקא כן מתקין
<serfus> אז אין
<trew100> serfus: וה זה?
<trew100> ומה*
<trew100> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/29/plasma-desktopby1465.jpg
<trew100> זה עלה לי בקונסול אחרי שהוא סיים להוריד
<serfus> אין לי מושג
<serfus> אתה בקובונטו?
<trew100> כן
<serfus> אז אין לך את החבילה הנכונה
<serfus> סליחה, חשבתי שאתה על אובונטו רגיל
<serfus> אתה צריך את
<serfus> sudo apt-get install kbuntu-restricted-extras
<trew100> מה זה אומר שאין לי את החבילה הנכונה?
<trew100> אה אוקי
<serfus> אחרי זה, פלאש אמור לעבוד רגיל
<serfus> סליחה אבל אני חייב לזוז עכשיו
<trew100> מקווה
<serfus> אני אחזור מאוחר יותר
<trew100> יאללה רוץ
<serfus> see ya :)
<trew100> למי שכן כאן הוא רושם לי שהוא לא מצליח לאתר את החבילה
<serfus> trew100, פספסתי את היו בקובונטו
<serfus> kubuntu
<serfus> moo3, אני חושב שבסוף לא יפעל דוכן של אובונטו בכנס
<moo3> חשבתי על זה דווקא
<moo3> תודיע לי
<serfus> ואני מאוד מודה לך!
<serfus> שמחתי שמישהו לפחות רוצה להשתתף :)
<moo3> קשה לסרב יש לי חיבה לאידיאולוגיה
<serfus> הבעיה היא שאין לנו כלום לדוכן
<moo3> GNU
<moo3> אין דיסקים?
<serfus> לא
<serfus> רק של 10.10
<serfus> הדיסקים של 11.04 תקועים במכס
<moo3> אם כבר ה LTS שךן
<moo3> שלו
<serfus> ואני גם אמור לקבל דיסקים של גנום 3 אבל הם לא מגיעים בנתיים
<moo3> גם מעניין
<moo3> אתה יכול לשלוח אלי כמה דברים? אני רוצה לאסוף
<moo3> לתלות בחדר וכדומה
<moo3> יש לי מדבקה של I7 על האוטו =D
<serfus> אין אצלי כלום, זאת הביעה
<serfus> 17?
<moo3> המעבד
<serfus> אני יכול לשלוח לך כמה דיסקים של 10.10 שאתה רק רוצה P:
<moo3> I
<serfus> אהא
<moo3> תשלח אחי
<serfus> עד כמה שאני יודע, כל הציוד מפוזר אצל משה, דור ושועלדון אבל לא הצלחתי ליצור איתם קשר
<moo3> אני לא מכיר את הצוות
<moo3> או את הקהילה
<moo3> אבל סבבה
<serfus> חח לא נורא
<serfus> תכיר עם הזמן
<moo3> :P
<serfus> moo3, תצטרף לאתר ולקבוצת הלאנצ'פד
<moo3> מה זה לאנצ'פד ?
<serfus> אגב, למה אתה נכנס דרך הווב צ'אט ולא דרך קליינט נורמלי?
<serfus> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il
<moo3> מערכת ווינדוס סטרילית
<serfus> לאנצ'פד הוא החבר הטוב ביותר שלך אם אתה מתעסק עם אובונטו
<moo3> סטרילית באופן אחר
<serfus> הא.. באסה :)
<serfus> אבל גם לווינדוס יש קליינטים
<moo3> יש גם קליינט של ג'אווה
<moo3> וואבי
<moo3> :P
<moo3> אני לא כל כך מבין מה זה הלאנצ'פד
<serfus> לאנצ'פד הוא הבאג טראקר של אובונטו
<serfus> שם גם מתרגמים את אובונטו
<serfus> יש קבוצות שונות
<serfus> גם קוד וחבילות
<serfus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchpad_(website)
<moo3> הא נחמד מאוד
<serfus> בהחלט
<serfus> תפתח שם חשבון
<serfus> גם רשימת הדיוור שלנו יושבת על לאנצ'פד
<moo3> אני אפתח בקרוב
<moo3> סבבה
<moo3> חוץ מאבישי, מי עוד מאסטר בלינוקס שנמצא איתנו כאן
<moo3> ?
<serfus> :D
<moo3> סליחה עם הנוביות כמובן
<moo3> (=
<matanya> תגדיר מאסטר
<matanya> ושכחת את אביב
<serfus> אביב?
<matanya> אחד, אביב ספיר ;)
<serfus> :P לא מכיר
<serfus> בכל מקרה, אני רחוק מאוד *מאוד* ממאסטר
<serfus> אבל התחלתי ללמוד פייתון!.... נראה איך זה מתקדם
<matanya> בהצלחה!
<serfus> תודה ולילה טוב :)
<avishai> ‏מה יהיה?
<dror> שלום
<matanya> וברכה
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-30
<shtrb> איך אפשר לצפות בwhatsup דרך links ?
<i-pink> יש כאן מישהו?
<serfus> צהריים טובין
<moo3> לכולם
<i-pink> אני מחפשת ספר טוב בעברית להורדה
<serfus> אני לא חושב שיש הרבה באינטרנט....
<moo3> את יכולה לקרוא בלייזר
<i-pink> אני צריכה להרוג 3 ימים
<moo3> WHERE IS MY KATANA
<i-pink> מה?
<i-pink> אני רוצה משהו בעברית
<serfus> את התנ"ך את יכולה להשיג בלי בעיה
<matanya> תורידי עותק של ויקיפדיה
<i-pink> יש לי את ויקיפדיה
<i-pink> אבל זה לא טקסט שאפשר לשקוע בו
<i-pink> אני לא רוצה לקרא תנך
<moo3> אני אקריא לך את מלכת החומוס מלך הפלאפל
<moo3> סבבה?
<moo3> או איך שהוא לא נקרא
<moo3> מלך החומוס מלכת האמבטיה
<i-pink> חחח
<matanya> יש לי ספר אדמיניסטרציה של לינוקס
<matanya> אם תרצי
<moo3> בשביל מה אתה רוצה שהיא תתקן אותו ?
<moo3> בשביל מה, *
<moo3> :P
<serfus> ספר די טוב
<i-pink> אני רוצה איזה ספר מתח
<serfus> אז למה בעברית?
<i-pink> כי אני הכי אוהבת עברית
<i-pink> ?
<moo3> =D
<moo3> i-pink
<moo3> no Israeli books in NYC
<i-pink> לא כל כך זמין באזור שלי
<Guest1527> היי חברה
<nady> מי נימצא
<Nighthawk``> ?
<dror> anybody here?
<lousygarua> שלום לכולם
<serfus> מה הולך lousygarua ?
<lousygarua> serfus: סבבה :) בדיוק קניתי הוסטינג עם איזה דומיין, אני מאוד מתרגש
<serfus> יפה יפה... לאיזו מטרה?
<lousygarua> בלוג/מקום לאחסן אתרים שאני מפתח/מסמכים כמו קורות חיים לשלוח לאנשים/מוזיקה שלי שאנשים יורידו
<serfus> אה מגניב
<serfus> moo3, חבל שלא הצלחתי להעמיד את הדוכן היום... אבל אל תדאג, אני לא שוכח את רוח ההתנדבות שלך ומעכשיו אני אציק לך הרבה
<serfus> :P
<nady> מי פה
<nady> אתה לא בא?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-01
<moo3> serfus, בכייף
<nady> ?
<Pac_Man> לך לישון
<nady> עוד מעט
<PaC-mEn> Aשששששששששששששששאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאאללום
<moo3> בוקר
<trew100> או עכשיו שומעים
<trew100> טוב
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> ואיי לא ראיתי ששלחתם הודעות
<PaC-mEn> מה המצב??
<soomsoom> ?
<moo3> מצב סום סום
<trew100> מצב חירום
<lousygarua> using vim from a terminal, "+ and "* does not copy things to the clipboad (ubuntu 10.10), what's wrong?
<lousygarua> אולי למישהו יש מושג
<lousygarua> יש במשפט גם שגיאה באנגלית
<moo3> מה ההודעת שגיאה?
<lousygarua> התכונתי לשגיאה במשפט שרשמתי
<lousygarua> בתוכנה עצמה אין שגיאה, זה פשוט לא מעתיק את התוכן לקליפבורד
<moo3> ואם אתה מסמן ועושה קופי?
<lousygarua> אני משתמש בסימון עם העכבר, ככה שוים משתלט על הפונקציונליות של להעתיק מהטרמינל
<lousygarua> אני יכול להשתמש בכל מיני דברים כמו:
<lousygarua> w /tmp/cb
<lousygarua> ולפתוח את הקובץ ב-ג'יאדיט, אבל זה לא פתרון משעשע מספיק
<lousygarua> אוקיי פתרתי, עזברו לי בצ'אנל של וים ואמרו להתקין vim-gnome או vim-gtk
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו שיש לו אינטרנט של אונרג?
<trew1000> PaC-mEn: מה המייל שלך?
<serfus> PaC-mEn, ^^
<PaC-mEn> מה המתב
<PaC-mEn> המצב
<serfus> אחלה
<PaC-mEn> חחח נגמר הלחץ בבצפר??
<serfus> אכן
<trew1000> serfus: הצלחת לשלוח הזמנה למישהו?
<serfus> trew1000, כן, בשיטה של התיוג על תמונה\
<serfus> trew1000, כן, בשיטה של התיוג על תמונה
<PaC-mEn> serfus, אתה עושה חוזרים במשהו?
<serfus> נופ
<PaC-mEn> טוב אני שניה חזור
<trew100> serfus: ניסיתי כך לשתף את PaC-mEn אבל זה לא מצליח לי
<serfus> trew100, תעלה תמונה לפרופיל שלך, תתייג את מי שאתה רוצה (תכתוב את האימייל שלו, אני חושב שחייב להיות של ג'ימייל) ואז הוא אמור לקבל הודעה
<serfus> ככה זה עבד לי לפני כמה רגעים
<trew100> serfus: זה מה עשיתי
<serfus> אוקיי.... אחד מכם צריך להחליף את הניק
<trew100> אבל הוא אומר שהוא לא קיבל כלום
<trew100> למה?
<serfus> trew100,  אולי צריך לחכות
<trew100> serfus: ^^
<serfus> trew100, ?
<trew100> serfus: למה אחת מאיתנו צריך להחליף ניק?
<PaC-mEn>  אני והפייקר שלי
<serfus> trew100, אה... התכוונתי לפאקמנים
<serfus> :)
<PaC-mEn> אני מחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> תגידו לי איך יותר יפה
<PaC-mEn> אני עוד שניה מביא תמונה
<PaC-mEn> http://www.up2me.co.il/images/51854831.jpg ככה או
<PaC-mEn> או זה יותר יפה שזה על
<PaC-mEn> השולחן
<PaC-mEn> ??.
<PaC-mEn> מישהו?
<trew100> שניה
<serfus> נראה לי שזה יותר עניין של איך יותר נוח לך
<PaC-mEn> בעיקרון שתהם אבל אני מחפש משהו פרקטי יותר שתופס פחות מקום
<PaC-mEn> ואין לי מתלים לתלות את זה
<moo3> על השולחן אחי
<moo3> זה מוזר
<nady> מי נימצא
<Pac_Man> .
<PaC-mEn> moo3, אני ניראה לי ב אמת יוריד את זה
<moo3> לגמרי
<nady> ?
<PaC-mEn> מידבר
<nady> יש מישהו
<lousygarua> fi
<lousygarua> nady, יש מישהו
<PaC-mEn> אני\
<moo3> nady אתה סתם שואל?
<moo3> כי עונים לך
<nady> סליחה
<nady> אפשר לשנות שם לגראב?
<lousygarua> nady, שם לגראב? מה זאת אומרת לשנות שם לגראב? ככה נקראת התוכנה
<lousygarua> או שלשנות את הכותרת לשורה בגראב שרואים בהתחלה?
<moo3> אי פעם כאבה לכם היד מרוב שהיא נמצאת על העכבר?
<Pac_Man> על העכבר?
<Pac_Man> ככה קוראים לזה היום?
<lousygarua> Pac_Man, :D
<PaC-mEn> moo3, יש סיכוי שאתה פה?
<moo3> כן
<PaC-mEn> תוכל אולי לעזור לי במשהו קטן
<moo3> בכיף
<PaC-mEn> התקנתי גנום שלוש
<PaC-mEn> אני רוצה למחוק אותו להתקין גנום 2
<PaC-mEn> איך לעשות את זה??
<moo3> אתה שואל מה הדרך הכי טובה?
<moo3> אתה רוצה לגבות את החומר?
<PaC-mEn> לא
<moo3> לא הבנתי למה לא לפרמט ולהתקין את 2
<PaC-mEn> פשוט איך למחוק את גנום 3
<PaC-mEn> ולהתקין בחזרה את 2
<moo3> אחרי אפגרייד?
<PaC-mEn> לא לא עשיתי את זה בעדכון עשיתי את זה במדריך שהיה בפורום
<PaC-mEn> אני משתמש באובונטו
<PaC-mEn> האחרון
<moo3> איפה האובונטו שלך?
<PaC-mEn> יש לו מחיצה משלו
<moo3> ואיפה הגנום 2?
<PaC-mEn> לא ידוע
<PaC-mEn> יודע
<PaC-mEn> נעלם
<PaC-mEn> אני מנסה להחליף אליו על ידי
<PaC-mEn> הלוג אוט
<PaC-mEn> ואין
<moo3> התקנת על המחיצה של גנום 2 את גנום 3 ?
<PaC-mEn> כן
<PaC-mEn> עשיתי מה שהיה כתוב בפורום
<moo3> ואי פעם ראית את הקבצים שעל גנום 2?
<PaC-mEn> שניה אני הביא לך את זה
<PaC-mEn> מה זאת אומרת?
<moo3> כמו שזה נשמע פירמטת את המחיצה של גנום 2, הקבצים נעלמו ועכשיו נשאר להתקין מחדש את גנום 2 או לנסות לשחזר את המידע הישן
<PaC-mEn> מה זאת אומרת
<PaC-mEn> אני שניה הביא לך את המדריך שממנו עשיתי
<moo3> בסדר
<PaC-mEn> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/555
<moo3> אוקי אז התקנת SHELL של גנום על אובונטו
<moo3> הייתה לך SHALL של גנום 2 לפני כן?
<PaC-mEn> כן
<moo3> עכשיו הבנתי (=
<moo3> גנום זו מערכת הפעלה בפני עצמה, כמו דביאן
<PaC-mEn> אהה
<PaC-mEn> אוקי
<PaC-mEn> לא ידעתי את זה
<PaC-mEn> מה אפשר לעשות?
<PaC-mEn> כדי למחוק את זה ואז להתקין שוב גנום 2?
<moo3> הדרך היחידה שאני מכיר טיפה מסובכת, תנסה לשנות גרסא ב SOFTWARE CENTER
<moo3> ואם לא אז תתקין את מנהל החבילות של דביאן, "sudo apt-get install aptitude "
<moo3> יש שם אפשרות לשחזר גרסאות של חבילות ששיכות לתוכנות שהתקנת
<PaC-mEn> אני יהיה מתקשה קצת עכשיו אני עם חברה של הפלא :O
<PaC-mEn> אוקי אני אבדוק את זה
<PaC-mEn> ומה אני יכול לעשות במידה והגנום3 קצת דפוק לי
<PaC-mEn> כי לפעמים הוא לא מגיב לי
<PaC-mEn> טוב אני עושה ריסט לנסות את זה
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו?
<moo3_> PaC-mEn, טעות שלי גנום זה רק הממשק הגראפי, התבלבלתי עם גנטו-לינוקס
<PaC-mEn> חחח כן זה לא היה ניראה ליקצת הגיוני
<PaC-mEn> תיראה מחקתי את הממשק הגרפי
<PaC-mEn> אין לי אחד כזה
<PaC-mEn> איך אני יכול עכשיו להתקין את גנום 2
<moo3> תנסה את הפתרון האחרון בפוסט
<moo3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744737
<moo3> בעיקרון היית יכול לעשות כמה פעולות פשוטות
<moo3> http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/06/23/downgrading-from-gnome-3-to-gnome-2/
<moo3> הנה
<moo3> http://www.ajopaul.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-11-04-uninstall-gnome3-and-revert-to-gnome-2-x/
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-02
<Guest37326> ?
<Guest37326> מי נימצא
<nady> cu
<nady> בוקר
<PaC-mEn> בוקר טוב
<lousygarua> בוקר אור
<PaC-mEn> :P
<PaC-mEn> מה אתם אומרים להתחיל ללמוד ג'ווה כשפה ראשונה?
<soomsoom> PaC-mEn: הייתי ממליץ לך לפני זה ללמוד שפה יותר קלה
<PaC-mEn> כמו ?
<PaC-mEn> soomsoom, איזה שפה למשל??
<soomsoom> php
<PaC-mEn> אני מחפש משהו שהוא מולטי פלטפורם
<PaC-mEn> אבל php
<PaC-mEn> זה אינטרנט
<soomsoom> הממממ
<soomsoom> טוב נו שיהיה java
<PaC-mEn> חחחח
<PaC-mEn> רגע
<PaC-mEn> אתה יודע php??
<soomsoom> כן
<PaC-mEn> מאיפה למדת?
<soomsoom> מהעבודה בעיקר
<PaC-mEn> כאילו התעסקת עם זה והבנת את זה?
<soomsoom> יאפ
<PaC-mEn> :O אתה כמו חבר שלי
<PaC-mEn> זה כיף להיות ככה
<PaC-mEn> אולי אני באמת ילמד php
<PaC-mEn> אלמד
<soomsoom> מי זה חבר שלך?
<PaC-mEn> הוא לא קשור ממש לקהילה פה
<PaC-mEn> חבר מהבית ספר
<soomsoom> האאא
<soomsoom> PaC-mEn: מה השם שלך?
<nady> nh
<nady> מי פה
<moo3> בוקר טוב פינגווינים
<nady> צהרים
<nady> אתה וותיק
<nady> אתה פה
<moo3> היי נאדי!
<moo3> רציתי לענות לך על השאלה אבל התנתקת
<moo3> קיבלת תשובה לגבי גראב?
<moo3> ואני ותיק בלינוקס אני לא קשור בהרבה לקהילה כאן
<moo3> (=
<moo3> nady ^
<nady> כל הכבוד איך אתה זוכר
<nady> אפשר לשנות שם?
<nady> במה אתה מישתמש
<moo3> אתה מתכוון לשנות את מה שרשום כשהמחשב עולה?
<nady> כן בימקום אובנטו לירשום מה שאני רוצה
<moo3> אוקי, אתה מתעסק עם המסוף?
<nady> זה ארוך?
<moo3> not much
<moo3> תכנס לתוך טרמינל
<nady> טוב
<moo3> sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<moo3> טעות שלי, שניה
<nady> ראית פרטי?
<nady> אני פה
<nady> מצאת את האתר של מקינטוש?
<nady> אתה פה ?
<moo3> כן
<moo3> איזה אתר של מאקינטוש?
<moo3> אני מחפש איך לשנות בגראב2 הם קצת שינו מהגרסא הקודמת
<nady> תודה אין תלונות
<nady> מקינטוש שמתאים לכולם
<nady> זה סוג של לינוקס?
<nady> איזה מערכות יש לך
<moo3> מאקינטוש בנוי על יוניקס בדומה ללינוקס שבנוי על יוניקס (או ליתר דיוק על ג'י אן יו)  ככה ששתי מערכות ההפעלה דומות בליבה שלהן אבל שונות לחלוטין כשזה מגיע לחבילות ותוכנות
<moo3> תגיד לי מה מעניין אותך ואכוון אותך להפצה
<nady> זה בטח עולה מעל 1000 שקל
<nady> המקינטוש
<nady> מה השם של המערכת
<moo3> עזוב אותך מאקינטוש
<moo3> זה למכוערים
<moo3> איפה התחום שלך במחשבים מתמקד?
<nady> מישתמש רגיל  שמנסה דברים
<nady> איזה מערכות אתה מישתמש
<nady> אתה לא מכיר ארץ
<moo3> מה זה ארץ?
<moo3> כאן יש לך את כל המידע שאתה צריך על גראב\
<moo3> http://maketecheasier.com/mastering-grub-2-the-easy-way/2009/11/19
<nady> אתה  מכיר את המישתמשים כאן
<moo3> לא יותר מדי
<moo3> אולי המדריך קצת מסובך, נחכה שעוד מישהו יעלה שיתן לנו את התשובה בעל פה
<moo3> לא זוכר את העסק הזה
<nady> את מי אתה מכיר מפה
<nady> איזה מערכות היתקנת ?
<nady> ברשימה מי השלישי מלמטה?
<Pac_Man> :P
<nady> מה קורה
<Pac_Man> דכאון
<Pac_Man> מחר מבחן :(
<nady> במה
<nady> אתה מכיר ארץ
<Pac_Man> היסודות ההלכתיים של דיני המשפחה
<Pac_Man> מרתק אה? :P
<Pac_Man> מכיר מסוג יודע להשתמש
<Pac_Man> או מכיר שמעתי על זה
<nady> איפה לומדים את זה
<nady> היתקנת
<Pac_Man> אתה מתכוון ל
<moo3> Pac_Man, מה זה ארץ?
<Pac_Man> Arch-linux
<Pac_Man> ?
<moo3> אההההה
<moo3> 'ארץ
<nady> ניראה לי
<nady> לא מוצאים בהתקנה כלום הכל לבד צריך לעשות
<nady> ועגינה בכלל לא מצאתי
<Pac_Man> תנסה להתקין ג'נטו :P
<nady> מה זה
<Pac_Man> עזוב עזוב :P
<nady> ?
<Pac_Man> הפצה שההתקנה שלה מתגוררת בגיהנום
<Pac_Man> למה אתה מחפש לעבור הפצה?
<nady> מערכת יפה בטעות היגעתי לפה מקווה שאני יצליח עוד פעם
<nady> סתם מנסה לא עובר
<nady> רוצה להצליח את הידני הזה כל כך קשה
<nady> אמפטי
<Pac_Man> תראה...
<nady> מה זה?
<nady> מה להראות
<Pac_Man> ג'נטו זה מקום שזמן פנוי הולך אליו למצוא את מותו
<Pac_Man> בארץ המצב קצת יותר טוב
<Pac_Man> ויש כמה אנשים פה שמתמשים בה
<nady> הצלחת להישתמש
<nady> כבר חוזר
<lousygarua> בארץ' צריך להבין איך מפעילים את האינטרנט בפעם הראשונה ומשם כבר אפשר לגלוש לאתרים שמסבירים את המשך ההתקנה
<Pac_Man> איכשהו הנאדי הזה כל פעם שולח לי הודעה פרטית
<Pac_Man> ו15 שניות אחרי זה כבר יוצא מהשרת :)
<nady> בוא שניה
<Pac_Man> לאן? :)
<nady> מה שימך אתה פה
<nady> פרטי
<lousygarua> מצחיק מה שהולך פה
<nady> למה
<nady> מי זה
<lousygarua> אמיר
<nady> אהלן
<lousygarua> ושמך?
<nady> אתה ותיק
<nady> מיכא
<nady> בוא פרטי
<lousygarua> למה פרטי?
<lousygarua> אתה רוצה להתחיל איתי?
<nady> תכף תדע
<nady> חס וחלילה
<nady> כמה זמן עם לינוקס
<lousygarua> מסביבות 2006
<nady> וואהו
<nady> אתה בא שניה
<lousygarua> שלח הודעה, אבל אם זה משהו טכני אז מדברים על זה בצ'ט הראשי כדי שעוד אנשים יוכלו לקרוא ולפתור בעיות דומות אם יש להם
<lousygarua> הרי יש לוג על הצ'ט וגוגל מסתכל עליו לפעמים (אני חושב)
<nady> יש איזה הערה שאני לא יודע ליקרוא רציתי לישלוח
<nady> It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment.
<nady> הצלחתי
<Pac_Man> weeeeeee
<Pac_Man> Thanks to Google+, Picasa users—whether they're on Google+ or not—now can upload virtually all photos to their accounts without going over the storage limits; the same holds true for videos 15 minutes or under.
<nady> ?
<Pac_Man> נפח בלתי מוגבל בפיקסה :)))
<nady> מה זה אומר
<nady> אמיר
<lousygarua> איזה כרטיס מסך יש לך?
<nady> נבדיה
<lousygarua> ואפשר לכתוב את הניקניים של אנשים בהודעה שלך ואז זה מצפצף כזה
<lousygarua> למשל: nady שלום
<lousygarua> אה ואפשר בדרך כלל ללחוץ טאב אחרי כמה אותיות כדי שהוא ישלים את הניקניים אוטומטית
<lousygarua> ככה שלא צריך לכתוב את כל הניק הארוך שלי
<nady> אה
<nady> טוב
<nady> התקנת ארץ
<lousygarua> רצוי שתכתוב ארץ' עם גרש כי אחרת זה מוזר
<lousygarua> התקנתי פעם, ובדיוק אחרי שהלכת שלחתי את ההודעה הזאת:
<lousygarua> <lousygarua> בארץ' צריך להבין איך מפעילים את האינטרנט בפעם הראשונה ומשם כבר אפשר לגלוש לאתרים שמסבירים את המשך ההתקנה
<nady> ניכשלתי בלשון
<serfus> אם יש לך בעיות עם ארץ', יש להם ערוץ ישראלי והם ישמחו לעזור לך
<serfus> #archlinux-il
<nady> הוא פה המנהל
<serfus> ?
<nady> מה קורה
<serfus> הכל טוב
<nady> אתה מנהל שכחתי
<lousygarua> serfus, שלחתי לדור אימייל והוא עוד לא ענה, אתה יודע מה קורה איתו?
<nady> הוא בצבא עסוק
<lousygarua> אה מגניב
<lousygarua> התגייס סוף סוף
<lousygarua> אז אני צריך להציק לאבישי
<nady> שנת שירות
<nady> מי זה אבישי
<serfus> lousygarua, אני לא חושב שהוא התגייס עדיין אבל נראה שהוא לא ממש זמין
<nady> שנת שירות זה משהו דומה
<serfus> נכון, אבל אני לא חושב שהוא התחיל אותה עדיין
<nady> אז קיבלת ארץ לינוקס במחשב שלך
<serfus> lousygarua, בכל מקרה, אם אני יכול לעזור, שלח לי מייל - אם לא, תצטרך לחכות בסבלנות :)
<lousygarua> serfus, אני רוצה שיפתחו לי גרסת פיתוח לאתר, שלחתי את המייל גם לאבישי עכשיו שיסתכל
<nady> יש לך מייל מפורסם באובנטו
<lousygarua> מקסימום שיתנו לי גישת ssh ואני אהרוס דברים
<serfus> אה כן, אם זה קשור לשרת, אתה צריך את אבישי
<nady> איך משנים שם גראב מישהו יודע
<lousygarua> אני כבר חוזר
<nady> סרפוס
<moo3> serfus
<moo3> paC-mEn
<PaC-mEn> מה המצב?
<PaC-mEn> אתה בטוח שאתה רוצה אותי ולא את השני?
<moo3> סבבה בוא נעזור לנאדי כאן
<PaC-mEn> איך אני יעזור לא?
<moo3> כן אחי השני קצת אנטיפט
<PaC-mEn> לו*
<PaC-mEn> מה קרה?
<moo3> הוא רוצה לשנות את המסך של גראב
<moo3> ואני לא זוכר איזה קובץ אחראי על זה בגראב2
<PaC-mEn> גראב זה?
<PaC-mEn> אני חלש מאוד
<moo3> איזה קובץ מקביל ל menu.lst
<moo3> ממ
<Pac_Man> (14:45:50) (moo3) כן אחי השני קצת אנטיפט
<Pac_Man> ?!
<moo3> חח מה
<Pac_Man> אני? אנטיפט?
<moo3> פעם אחרונה שהתבלבלתי בניכם לא היית הכי חברותי
<Pac_Man> אם אני לא חברותי זה בצחוק :P
<PaC-mEn> הייתי שמח לעזור לך אבל אני לא המבין הכי גדול
<PaC-mEn> בנתיים.. :)
<moo3> צריך להוסיף סקריפט למערכת שמסמן צחוק וציניות ;)
<moo3> בכל מקרה Pac_Man אתה יודע איך לשנות את הטקסט שרשום בגראב, בגראב2
<moo3> ?
<moo3> (=
<Pac_Man> אצלי אפשר להניח שהברירת מחדל היא צינית אלא אם נאמר אחרת
<moo3> מנסה לעזור לאדון כאן ואין לי זיכרון של איך זה נעשה
<Pac_Man> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183#post10340183
<moo3> נדע להבא
<moo3> not helping friend
<moo3> הוא כולה צריך פקודה אחת, nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pac_Man> כן
<Pac_Man> אבל זאת תוכנה GUI
<moo3> אבל אני לא זוכר איזה קובץ מקביל ל menu.lst
<Pac_Man> בלי לשבור את הראש בשבילו :P
<moo3> יש GUI ל GRUB ?
<moo3> חח מגניב
<Pac_Man> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<Pac_Man> זה יעזור אם בא לך להתעסק עם קבצי הגדרות
<nady> תודה
<Pac_Man> אנטיפט אחותך :P
<nady> ?
<nady> למי
<Pac_Man> לא משנה
<Pac_Man> קיצר הלכתי ללמוד
<Pac_Man> בהצלחה עם ההגדרות :)
<moo3> חח
<moo3> יום טוב fuck-man
<moo3> (=
<moo3> nady, זו הפקודה שאתה מחפש
<moo3> gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<nady> תודה מה שימך
<moo3> שמעון מהמכולת (+
<nady> טוב
<moo3> my name is moo3
<moo3> אני חוזר עוד עשר דקות, תתחיל לנסות לערוך את הקובץ
<Pac_Man> זאת הפקודה שאתה מחפש אם אתה רוצה להשתמש בעורך הגראפי
<Pac_Man> אתה יכול לעשות
<moo3> סקס-מן אל תבלבל אותו
<Pac_Man> sudo nano /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<nady> מתי היתחלת עם לינוקס
<Pac_Man> לא אמור לבלבל אותו :P
<Pac_Man> קצת פחות מחודשיים ~
<moo3> צריך ללמד אותו גם לעשות ctrl+x &then y
<moo3> brb
<Pac_Man> טוב עכשיו באמת עפתי, בהצלחה
<moo3> nady
<moo3> הסתדרנו?
<nady> ניפתח משהו מפחד להיתעסק
<moo3> חח
<moo3> בסדר אז בנתיים תעזוב את זה..
<nady> באופן סוזה הישתמשת
<moo3> ת'אמת שלא
<moo3> רק ראיתי לא נכנסתי לעומק
<nady> מה היתקנת
<moo3> מה מה התקנתי חבר
<moo3> אני מריץ ווינדוס
<moo3> סבבה?
<moo3> (=
<moo3> windows 7 64 bit Home
<moo3> צריך גם את האייפי שלי?
<moo3> :P
<nady> מה זה אומר ביט מה הכוונה
<moo3> במערכות הפעלה מתקדמות תמיד יהיו שתי אופציות, 32 ביט ו64 ביט, הברירת מחדל תמיד תיהייה 32
<nady> זה מערכת במחשב?
<moo3> אם המעבד תומך אז 64 יוכל לרוץ על המחשב, וחלק מהתוכנות גם בנויות ל64 ביט ככה שהן יעבדו את המידע מהר יותר
<moo3> לא, זה תיכנות שונה שמתאים לחומרה מהירה יותר
<nady> טוב
<nady> אופן סוזה שונה ביגלל זה שאלתי
<moo3> אתה יכול להוריד ווינראר 32 ביט, ווינראר 64 ביט, ה64 יעבוד מהר יותר אבל אם רוצים יציבות במחשב (שרת) אז מתקינים רק 32
<moo3> הבנת?
<moo3> אתה משתמש אופן סוזה?
<nady> התקנתי אבל הוא שלט בי ולא אני בו
<moo3> (=
<nady> מחיצות מסובכות שם
<moo3> ההמלצה שלי היא אובונטו ואם מחפשים משהו קצת פחות אוטומטי אז דביאן
<nady> זה לא ידני כמו אובנטו
<nady> יש לך דביאן
<moo3> לא אחי ווינדוס7 אמרתי לך כבר............................................
<nady> חשבתי בנוסף
<moo3> תכנס/תכנסו ל #texture
<nady> מה זה?
<moo3> ערוץ כמו כאן
<serfus> hey everybody
<serfus> moo3, pinged me?
<moo3> serfus, yeah all good now
<moo3> thanks
<serfus> great
<moo3> צריך להתחיל להזיז בפייסבוק את האנשים לגוגל פלוס
<moo3> חייבים שזה יתפרסם, השלוש סיבות עיקריות שאני מצאתי הן:
<moo3>  סוף סוף לא יעבירו את המידע שלך ומידע עליך לחברות פירסום למינהן, הצ'אט כבר לא מתועד ולא יועבר למוסדות שמבקשות אותו, לא תאבד את הזכויות יוצרים על התמונה שלך ברגע שתעלה אותה
<grawcho_> מי או מה מונע מגוגל לעשות את כל מה שפירטת ?
<moo3> הפוליסת פרטיות שאתה חותם עליה בזמן שאתה פותח חשבון
<grawcho_> הסיבה היחידה שגוגל מאפשרים לך לשמור על זכויות יוצרים על התמונות שלך היא תביעה יצוגית ע"י ה EFF
<grawcho_> אם זה לא היה בגלל כמה אנשים מודאגים ... גם גוגל היתה עושה אותו דבר
<grawcho_> המידע הזה שווה המון כסף
<grawcho_> אל תשלה את עצמך ותחשוב שאתה מוגן
<grawcho_> מי שמשתמש ברשתות כאלה בלי להבין את הסיכונים שהוא חשוף אליהם פשוט חי על הקצה בהיבט פרטיות
<moo3> כשאתה פותח חשבון אתה בוחר אם לאפשר לגוגל לשלוח את המידע לצד ג' או לא
<moo3> מוגן לא הייתי קורא לזה
<moo3> אבל השמות שפייסבוק עושים,
<moo3> השימוש במידע נגדך הוא נוראי
<moo3> אני משוכנע שגוגל יתייחסו טוב יותר ללקוחות
<grawcho_> הכל חשוף לכולם ... אתה יודע שההסכמה הזו לא כוללת הפצת מידע פרטי אליך כחלק מסטטיסטיקה ללא שיוך לשם משתמש ?
<moo3> ...
<moo3> אולי לא הבנת אותי נכון
<moo3> האתר פייסבוק הוא הבעייתי, האלטרנטיבה עדיפה
<grawcho_> בקיצור פייסבוק / גוגל+ / דיאספורה / טוויטר / הכל אותו דבר
<grawcho_> אני מנוי בכולם אגב... אבל מנוי מושכל ... אני מקווה
<moo3> אתה מנוי בכולם ובאף אחד מהם לא?
<moo3> משתמש באחת התוכנות שמקבצות הכל
<grawcho_> נכון
<moo3> ובעצם לא מכיר אף אחד בנפרד, כולם נראים בדיוק אותו הדבר בשבילך, עם אותם הפרצופים
<moo3> live a little
<moo3> (=
<grawcho_> :)
<grawcho_> רוב הזמן אני מאזין לפניני חוכמה של אנשים בערוצי IRC
<grawcho_> זה הרבה יותר מעניין
<grawcho_> ומוגן ... ופרטי
<moo3> כאן לא מוגן או פרטי
<grawcho_> :)
<grawcho_> ברור
<grawcho_> אבל יש פה אחלה חבר'ה
<moo3> ת'אמת שכן
<moo3> גם רוב הזמן יש תמיכה
<bz-hon> שלום כולם. אני קצת בדיכאון
<Pac_Man> bz-hon תתעודד אם אני אגיד לך שאני הרבה בדיכאון?
<bz-hon> כן, אבל אני רוצה להכיר בנות לשם שינוי. כאילו להיות איתן בקשר רומנטי. לא הולך לי כי אני לא יודע לדבר איתן וגם מפחד. וחוץ מזה אני לוקח תרופה שעושה אותי רעב ועייף. ואני גם לא יכול ללמוד כי לא הולך לי עם ריכוז וזיכרון.
<bz-hon> אני מעתיק את השורה הזאת לבלוג שלי
<bz-hon> PaC-mEn,
<bz-hon> Pac_Man,
<Pac_Man> בן כמה אתה?
<bz-hon> 27
<bz-hon> אתה?
<bz-hon> אני רוצה להתנשק עם מישהי צרפתית. עוד לא עשיתי את זה
<bz-hon> אבל בכלל לא הולך לי מדהים בחיים. או שאני טועה
<Pac_Man> אין לי מה להגיד לך :|
<bz-hon> באסה. מפחיד. בן כמה אתה לא אמרת?
<Pac_Man> 25
<bz-hon> כמו ענבר
<Pac_Man> לא מכיר אותה כל כך
<bz-hon> אתה מפחד ממני?
<Pac_Man> מה יש לי לפחד? :)
<bz-hon> דיברתי איתה בסקייפ כמה פעמים. היא אינפורמטיבית
<bz-hon> כי אני קצת מוזר
<Pac_Man> אני לא מפחד
<Pac_Man> ולא שופט אנשים
<Pac_Man> אז לא מטריד אותי במיוחד
<Pac_Man> יש שיגידו שאני גם קצת מוזר ;D
<moo3> יש לי פלזמה 50 ומשהו אינץ', והחלק הימני שלה טיפה שבור, איך אני מגדיר למערכת הפעלה להציג רק בצד השמאלי למעלה של המסך?
<bz-hon> מאיפה אתה?
<moo3> אתה בא לתקן לי את הפלזמה?
<moo3> :P
<moo3> לעשות ריקונפיגר ל X ולהגדיר לו מספר רזולוציה מוזר אמור לעשות את הטריק?
<PaC-mEn> למשהו יש גוגל פלוס???
<PaC-mEn> למשהו יש גוגל פלוס???
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו?
<serfus> PaC-mEn, לי יש
<PaC-mEn> אתה יכול לשלוח לי בבקשה הזמנה???
<serfus> אני לא חושב שאפשר
<PaC-mEn> אז איך קבלת?
<serfus> השיטה של התיוג לא עובדת יותר
<PaC-mEn> אהה
<Pac_Man> מה ההתלהבות?
<Pac_Man> רשת חברתית בלי חברים
<PaC-mEn> אני רוצה לראות את זה
<Pac_Man> תן לזה זמן :P
<serfus> אני אנסה
<PaC-mEn> זה לא העניין
<Pac_Man> יא ארלי אדופטר אחד!
<serfus> PaC-mEn, pm your mail
<serfus> Pac_Man, לא הצלחת להכנס אה?
<serfus> :D
<Pac_Man> לא ניסיתי :P
<Pac_Man> פייסבוק זה יותר ממה שאני צריך כרגע גם ככה :|
<PaC-mEn> jjjjjjjjjjj
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> הוט זה חרטה חרא של תשתית
<lousygarua> bz-hon, אני לוקח מלא תרופות ואני בדכאון!
<Guest38993> איך אני מקטין תמונות לפני שליחה במייל? איזה סיוט
<bz-hon> באמת? אז אולי תנסה תרופה אחרת?
<bz-hon> lousygarua,
<lousygarua> bz-hon, אה לא, אני סתם צחקתי. אני לא באמת בדכאון. יש לי כזה ימים חלשים כמו שיש לאנשים נורמלים אבל למדתי להתגבר עליהם ולא להיכנס למשהו עמוק מידי
<lousygarua> Guest38993, אני משתמש בגימפ או אימג'מג'יק בשביל זה, אבל אין לי את 11.04 אז יכול להיות שיש דרך פשוטה יותר
<lousygarua> שניה אני אחפש
<lousygarua> Guest38993, אולי תנסה את apt://nautilus-image-converter
<lousygarua> אני חוזר עוד מעט
<lousygarua> עוד יש פה מישהו בדכאון?
<trew100> שבוע טוב
<PaC-mEn> שבוע טוב
<PaC-mEn> ההרשמה לגוגל פלוס נפתחה?
<PaC-mEn> !!!
<trew100> זהו זה פתוח לכולם?
<PaC-mEn> כן
<PaC-mEn> עכשיו נרשמתי
<trew100> יפה מה השם שלך שם?
<Pac_Man> איפה נרשמים לזה?
<PaC-mEn> plus.google.com
<Pac_Man> זהו, שאני לא ראיתי שם הרשמה
<Pac_Man> אבל לא משנה
<PaC-mEn> מתי ניסית?
<Pac_Man> לפני חמש דקות
<Pac_Man> ולא ממש ניסיתי כי לא ראיתי כפתור הרשמה :)
<trew100> מישהו יודע איך אני מזמין אנשים לגוגל+
<trew100> ?
<Shualdon> אי אפשר כרגע
<Shualdon> היה באג שאם היית מתייג מישהו שאין לו פלוס, הוא היה מקבל הזמנה
<Shualdon> אבל נראה שהם תיקנו את זה
<trew100> יש להם שם לא מעט באגים
<trew100> אבל בכללי זה ממש נחמד
<Shualdon> כן
<Shualdon> אני אוהב את זה
<trew100> אפשר לתייג אותך?
<Shualdon> אם תמצא אותי :P
<trew100> שם?
<Shualdon> תצטרך לחפש לבד
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-03
<nady> מי נימצא
<PaC-mEn> יויויויו מה המצב גייז!!!
<PaC-mEn> :
<PaC-mEn> :P
<PaC-mEn> בא לי מקופלת
<Pac_Man> גם לי בא לנשנש משהו
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> מה בא לך לנשנש?
<Pac_Man> a bar :D
<Pac_Man> את בר רפאלי האמת :|
<nady> שלום
<Idan82001> אה... שלום. אני חדש פה. איך זה עובד?
<PaC-mEn> חח היי
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-25
<trew100> matanya: vhh
<trew100> היי
<trew100> מכיר PPA לבניות הליליות של פיירפוקס?
<matanya> כן, רגע
<matanya> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/install-firefox-nightly-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<trew100> matanya: תודה רבה
<matanya> בשמחה
<trew100> אמור לעבוד עם 12.4 נכון?
<PaC-mEn> שלומות
<PaC-mEn> need some help
<PaC-mEn> אני צריך עזרה קטנה עם התקנת הפלאש?
<PaC-mEn> ?
<asw3_> להתקין פלאש?
<PaC-mEn> כו
<PaC-mEn> בדבאן
<Interruptus> תעבוד עם כרום
<Interruptus> בא עם פלאש בילט אין
<Interruptus> בלי ללנקק ספריות
<Interruptus> בלי באטיח
<Interruptus> גם יותר מהיר
<asw3_> כרום אוהב לקרוס
<PaC-mEn> אני שונא קרום כי הוא אוסף מידע
<asw3_> מה אין לך gmail?
<asw3_> אין FB?
<asw3_> זה סתם שטויות
<Rodensky> טוק טוק טוק
<Rodensky> זהו? מת הצ'ט?
<Rodensky> או שאתם סתם לא מנומסים יותר? :)
<Interruptus> אאא
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<PaC-mEn> אז מה אתם אומרים?
<Interruptus> אני אומר
<Interruptus> תתקין כרום
<Interruptus> עובד סבבה לגמרי על דביאן
<Interruptus> לי הוא לא קורס
<Interruptus> פ"פ נהיה בטטה רציני
<asw3_> http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=63089
<Interruptus> בכלל אייסוויזל זה לגאסי
<asw3_> לול זה מת?
<PaC-mEn> זה לא העניין אני פשוט שונא לתת למשהו גישה לדברים שלי
<PaC-mEn> מה זה פ"פ?
<Interruptus> נו אז אתה חוסם גישה בהוסטס לשירותים של גוגל
<asw3_> יחסום לא יחסום
<asw3_> כל הפרטים שלו כבר באינטרנט
<Interruptus> נו אז אתה  רואה
<Interruptus> מה זה משנה לך
<Interruptus> זה פרנואידיות בגרוש
<Interruptus> אם אתה פרנואיד תתקין liberte
<Interruptus> או tails
<Interruptus> תעבוד רק עם TOR
<PaC-mEn> מה זה?
<PaC-mEn> דיי נו מה אני עבריין ?
<Interruptus> נו אני מציע לך אופציה הגיונית ומולה את שאר העולם
<asw3_> טור זה פרוקסי לפדופילים
<Interruptus> פיירפוקס לא שווה כלום
<PaC-mEn> אני יודע
<Interruptus> מגרסה לגרסה נהיה יותר בטטה ויותר כבד
<PaC-mEn> :(
<Interruptus> תעבוד עם כרום
<PaC-mEn> אתה מעליב לי את פיירפוקס
<PaC-mEn> אתה מתחייב!!!
<PaC-mEn> ?
<asw3_> טוב תוריד כרומיום בקוד פתוח
<asw3_> תערוך אותו
<asw3_> תראה שלא גובנים לך מידע
<PaC-mEn> לא העניין שגונבים לי מידי
<PaC-mEn> מידע
<PaC-mEn> העניין שגוגל אוספים מידע
<PaC-mEn> ואני לא מת על זה
<Interruptus> כולם אוספים מידע
<Interruptus> אפילו קנוניקל
<asw3_> אתה יודע כמה חברות אוספים מידע?
<asw3_> תתקין no script
<asw3_> ואתה תהיה בהלם
<PaC-mEn> מה זה?
<PaC-mEn> תקשיבו אני סוג של חדש ישן...
<asw3_> זה חוסם סקריפטים לפיירפוקס
<PaC-mEn> תרגמו את עצמכם
<asw3_> אתר לא יכול להריץ כלום בלי אישור שלך
<PaC-mEn> טובבב
<asw3_> אם תראה כמה סקריפטים יש מהאתרים שאוספים מידע
<PaC-mEn> נשמע טוב
<asw3_> אתה לא תרצה לגלוש
<PaC-mEn> אני הולך לעשות את זה
<asw3_> האמת זה גם יגרום למחשב שלך לגלוש יותר מהר
<asw3_> ככה זה עם מחשבים ענתיקות..
<asw3_> ועל מחשב טוב זה ירוץ עוד יותר טוב
<PaC-mEn> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<asw3_> no script+flash block
<asw3_> תענוג
<PaC-mEn> חח חבר המליץ לי על puppy linux
<PaC-mEn> שמעתם על זה?
<PaC-mEn> מה השם של החבילה של קרומיום?
<asw3_> אין בדביאן מנהל חבילות?
<PaC-mEn> יש
<asw3_> תצטרך להוסיף את זה למאגרים
<asw3_> זה בטוח לא מופיע
<asw3_> באובנטו הזקן שלי כדי להתקין כרום היתי צריך להוסיף כל מיני שטויות למאגרים
<PaC-mEn> איזה גירסה יש לך?
<PaC-mEn> כי מטרמינל שהיוזר השלי משתמש בו אני עובר ליוזר root?
<PaC-mEn> בפקודה?
<asw3_> אני עובד עם 9.10
<PaC-mEn> למה??
<PaC-mEn> כלכך ישן?
<asw3_> כי מה שעובד לא צריך לגעת בו
<PaC-mEn> מסכים
<PaC-mEn> אבל
<PaC-mEn> ...
<asw3_> שמע לא חסר לי כלום
<PaC-mEn> אתה יודע מה הפקודה של לעבור מיוזר שלי בטרמינל לroot?
<asw3_> su?
<asw3_> sudo
<asw3_> לא יודע איך זה עובד בדביאן
<PaC-mEn> אני אבדוק
<PaC-mEn> su
<PaC-mEn> עובד טוב
<PaC-mEn> שמעת על puppy linux?
<asw3_> לא
<asw3_> מזה הפצה חדשה?
<PaC-mEn> טוב
<PaC-mEn> לא הבנתי שהיא ישנה
<PaC-mEn> והאמרו לי שהיא ממש קלה
<PaC-mEn> למחשב
<PaC-mEn> אז ניראה לי אני מתכנן עליה
<PaC-mEn> יש לי
<PaC-mEn> אישאמאוטו
<Avihay> PaC-mEn: Don't listen to those weaklings who already gave up their rights to the pressure from big brother!
<Avihay> except for running no script, I practice browser separation effectively, so my face-book "friends" don't know what articles I read, and gmail is still trying to sell me female hygiene products, and I do all my questionable activities from a live-cd in a virtual machine so it doesn't leave traces
<Avihay> also Chromium > Chrome
<Avihay> and while Chromium might be faster then FF, FF has better data density, so I can have a few hundreds of tabs open in FF with the same memory foot print as 10 tabs in chromeium
<PaC-mEn> נישמע טוב
<PaC-mEn> וואלק וואלק
<PaC-mEn> ואהבתי את הדרך שלך לא להשאיר העקבות
<PaC-mEn> מישהו פה?
<arabbitch> hiii
<arabbitch> hii
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-26
<aaa> יש מישהו זמין
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-27
<PaC-mEn_> יש פה מישהו
<PaC-mEn_> ?
<PaC-mEn_> ?
<yarden> שלום
<Interruptus> הולה
<yarden> מה שלומך חבר
<yarden> אוליי אתה מבין קצת יותר בלינוקס .... אני דיי חדש זו הפעם הראשונה שאני מתקין אותה על המחשב...
<yarden> זה מחשב נייד בן שנה וחצי למעען האמת ונמאס לי מהווינדוס שלא נותן לי נחת
<yarden> אממממ נגיע ישירות לבעיה שלי... הלינוקס לא מזהה את כרטיס המסך שלי באופן שמאפשר לו להקרין לי איכות
<yarden> הכל מתושתש יחסית לשימוש בווינדוס
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> איזה כרטיס מסך זה
<yarden> abhv tj,
<yarden> שניה אחת אני מביא לך
<yarden> SIS M672
<yarden> הצלחתי למצוא עכשיו כמה מאמרים באינטרנט אבל ללא שום הצלחה להבנתם מכיוון שאני חדש בתחום
<Interruptus> הממממ זה בילט אין?
<Interruptus> איזה לוח
<yarden> tnnnn zv cghv
<yarden> זה הבעיה זה מחשב נייד
<yarden> הדגם הוא
<yarden> m761s
<Interruptus> אא תגיד מראש
<yarden> של חברת gigabook
<Interruptus> לא שמעתי עליהם בחיים
<yarden> חברה בת של גיגה בייט
<yarden> גם זו היתה טעות לקנות משהו לא מוכר.... אבל אני יכול להגיד שהוא הרבה יותר טוב ממה שראיתי וחשתי ממחשבים אחרים
<yarden> הכוונה לניידים
<yarden> שנה וחצי איתי .... זה המון ואני מופתעה שהוא עדיין חיי
<yarden> השאלה הכי יפה שיש לי לשאול אותך ... מחוץ לזה ניתן לשנות את השולחן עבודה פה.... אני לא מסתדר עם העיצוב הזה
<asw3_> תחזור לוינדוס
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> אובונטו לא מסתדרת איתו טוב
<Interruptus> עם הכרטיס הזה
<Interruptus> תעבור להפצה אחרת
<yarden> gk thzu vpmv t,v hfuk kvnkh. kh
<yarden> על איזה הפצה אתה יכול להמליץ לי.... אני בעיקר צריך תמיכה מכיוון שאני חדש ולא הבנתי את כל העיניין
<yarden> בעיקרון הממשק שלה נראה מגניב והיא עובדת מעולה אבל מעבר לזה אני לא מצליח לעבוד איתה יותר מידי
<asw3_> open suse
<yarden> מזה open suse
<asw3_> הילדה של novel
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> ASW צודק
<Interruptus> רק תחכה שהיא תשתחרר עוד מעט
<asw3_> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/images/stories/opensuse_112final_kde47_sm.png
<asw3_> נראה כמו וינדוס לכל דבר
<yarden> היא באמת נראת יותר מתאימה לי מבחינת הנוחות
<yarden> אני בוחר את הלינוקס מכיוון שאני מתעסק המון באינטרנט ולא במשחקים
<manowar3> מה זה הדבר הזה
<manowar3> quassel
<manowar3> עושה לי דברים מוזרים במוח
<Interruptus> גם אני לא הבנתי מה זה
<manowar3> אפילו לא אמר לי שיש הודעה
<Avihay> meow
<asw3> Avihay, אמרת שהכרומיום יותר טוב מהפיירפוקס
<asw3> בפועל הוא צורך יותר זיכרון
<asw3> במה מתבטא היותר טוב?
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-28
<Avihay> asw3:  chromium is faster at rendering a web page, and it's UI feels a bit more responsive. it's JavaScript engine can crunch through script so fast, the programers are throwing away older JS implementations and steal the one from google.
<Avihay> and like I said, I practice browser separation, so I do all my serious browsing on FF, and use chromium with a tab or two on gMail, and chrome in incognito on the ocational site I want to access with JS, but I don't wanna remove NoScrip in FF and thus produce an information leak
<Avihay> rekonq for facebook, not that I use that awful thing...
<Avihay> Idealy, you'd either use firefox alone with it's multi-profile feature, but I wish for an addon that will let you run several profiles in the same window. being connected to several gmail accounts in the same browser without one knowing bout the other could be really neat
<Interruptus> כרומיום
<Interruptus> על הפנים
<Interruptus> כרום זה הדפדפן הטוב
<Avihay> interruptus is an agent of the corporations man! don't listen to his lies! :->
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-29
<lousygarua> anybody here?
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-01
<i-pink> היי
<PaC-mEn_library> יש פה מישהו הבוקר?
<PaC-mEn_library> נוווווו
<PaC-mEm_library> בוקר טובבב
<PaC-mEm_library> נו!
<PaC-mEm_library> חחח
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-24
<hackfu> hello
<asw3> hey
<hackfu> whatsup asw3?
<hackfu> עברית?
<asw3> כן
<asw3> ואללה מתכוניים לשינה
<hackfu> עבדתי כל הלילה
<hackfu> כבר שלושה ימים
<hackfu> מה אתה עושה ער?
<asw3> אני בדרך כלל ישן טיפה הפוך
<asw3> ככה זה שעובדים במשמרות
<asw3> אפשר לשחק עם השינה בדיוק כמו שרוצים
<hackfu> משמרות :(
<hackfu> במה אתה העובד?
<asw3> ביס פלאנט
<asw3> אני דווקא רואה משמרות כיתרון
<asw3> אני יכול ללכת ליוגה בבוקר
<asw3> מחר נגיד בוקר-צהריים נלך לבריכה
<asw3> ובערב המשמרת
<hackfu> יוגה?
<asw3> כן
<hackfu> ניסיתי קצת מדיטציה פעם
<asw3> לול
<hackfu> :/
<asw3> זה לא דומה למדיטציה בכלל
<asw3> רוב השיעור אתה על דופק מטורף
<asw3> אחרי השיעור אתה בסטלה חבל על הזמן
<hackfu> נשמע כיף
<asw3> ממליץ לך לנסות אשטנגה יוגה
<asw3> תשמע זה שיעור לא פשוט בכלל
<asw3> אני יוצא משם כולי מים
<hackfu> ברצינות?
<asw3> לחלוטין
<hackfu> איך הכושר שלך מ1-10?
<asw3> נגיד 6
<asw3> צריך לעבוד על הסיבולת וזה יהיה 8
<hackfu> זה מאמץ את כל השרירים?
<asw3> כן
<asw3> גם שרירים שאף פעם לא חשבת שיש שם שרירים
<hackfu> אני אבדוק את זה
<hackfu> אני בטטה :(
<hackfu> לא עשיתי ספורט כבר המון זמן
<asw3> יש שם פיתולים שאתה בכלל לא מתאר שהגוף מסוגל לעשות
<asw3> אז אולי יוגה לא יהיה לך טוב להתחלה
<hackfu> אולי
<hackfu> אני לא בדיוק טיפוס ספורטיבי
<asw3> חוץ מזה שאם לא תעשה את השינוי באוכל
<asw3> שום ספורט לא יעזור לך
<hackfu> פרו זה הספורט שלי :(
<hackfu> אהה אני רזה
<hackfu> אני פשוט לא בכושר
<asw3> אולי תקנה קינקט ?
<asw3> נראה לי יהיה לך יותר זורם
<hackfu> יש לי קינקט
<hackfu> וגם פרצתי אותו
<asw3> יש לך את המשחק הזה שאתה בנהר בתוך סירת גומי ?
<asw3> לא זוכר את השם
<asw3> הורדתי לחבר
<hackfu> היהל לי את זה
<asw3> אני אישית לא אוהב משחקים
<hackfu> אני לא אוהב את הקינקט כל כך
<asw3> אבל ששיחקתי עם הקינקט
<asw3> זה היה ממש נחמד
<asw3> יש גם משחק עם מאמן צמוד
<asw3> שאומר לך מה לעשות
<asw3> כן שמעתי הרבה אנשים שלא אוהבים את הקינקט
<asw3> ובמקרה הם לא ספורטיבים בכלל
<asw3> מעדיפים את השלט
<hackfu> :/
<hackfu> אני לא אוהב משחקים יותר מדי
<hackfu> אני אוהב להתבטט מול המחשב
<hackfu> ולעשן
<hackfu> ולמצוא פרצות במוצרים של מייקרוסופט
<asw3> כל עוד אתה נהנה מזה
<hackfu> אבל לא רק
<asw3> אין שום בעיה עם זה
<hackfu> אתה עם אובונטו שם?
<asw3> כן
<asw3> על מחשב עגלה
<asw3> אומנם אובונטו שכבר יצא מתמיכה
<asw3> אבל עדיין עובד
<hackfu> אתה מתכנת?
<asw3> רציתי ללמוד בעבר
<asw3> אבל לא מצאתי מישהו שילמד אותי
<asw3> אני צריך ממש 1 על אחד
<hackfu> הבנתי
<hackfu> הלו הלו
<avihay> hi
<asw3> הלו ביק
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-25
<hackfu> מה נשמע
<miki-9> hi
<miki-9>  anyone?
<miki-9> plz  tell me how can i speak here?
<asw3> you already do it
<miki-9> i mean voice
<miki-9> :)
<asw3> human voice?
<miki-9> no alien voice!
<miki-9> lol
<hackfu> weird..
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-29
<ahmedbakry11> hi
<ahmedbakry11> hi
<ahmedbakry11> how r u
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-30
<or_schapira> שלום
<or_schapira> אני עם גנום 3
<or_schapira> ומנסה להעיף את rhythmbox
<or_schapira> אבל כל פעם הוא דורש ממני להעיף את כל הגנום
<or_schapira> יש למישהו מושג מה עושים?
<moshe742> זה ברירת המחדל של גנום, אז יתכן שזה תלוי אחד בשני
<moshe742> האם זה מפריע לך שהוא שם או שאת יכולה להשאיר אותו ולהשתמש במשהו אחר?
<moshe742> or_schapira, ^
<or_schapira> א) לא רוצה חבילה שהיא לא בשימוש
<or_schapira> ב)זה ברירת המחדל של פתיחת דיסק
<or_schapira> ג)זה גם קרה לי לאחר שניסיתי להסיר את המשחקים שלהם, זה די מרגיז כי אני לא רוצה משחקים על המחשב
<moshe742> את יכולה לשנות את ברירת המחדל של דברים כאלה, זו לא בעיה
<moshe742> את צריכה להיכנס להגדרות (אני מניח שאת בעברית) ומשם לפרטי מערכת או פרטים ולשנות שם באפשרות של תכנות מועדפות
<moshe742> לגבי הסרת המשחרים וכדומה אין פיתרון שאני מודע לו פרט לקימפול של גנום ודברים כאלה
<or_schapira> מוזר שלא נותנים אפשרות לבחור להוריד חבילות מיותרות
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-25
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> please introduce pre-built VPN to install ubuntu in a secure manner and without consuming much bandwidth which happens when a MITM/MITB attacker uses my laptop as a node for establishing the attack against another computer.
<umar343_> #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA #NSA
#ubuntu-il 2014-06-28
<Nedd> שלום לכולם
#ubuntu-il 2015-06-22
<avi_> hi
<arab> hi
#ubuntu-il 2015-06-23
<nico__> שלום
<nico__> יש לי בעיה אני ישמח אם משהו יוכל לעזור
<nico__> arikb: שלום
#ubuntu-il 2015-06-24
<question> שלום
<question> מישהו כאן?
<question> arikb
<question> asw3_:  מישהו פה?
<question> GuySoft:
<question> question:
<GuySoft> question, כן אבל רץ
<GuySoft> אל תשאל לשאול -
<question> מה רץ
<question> לא ברור GuySoft
<question> בכל מקרה עשיתי טעות קטנה-גדולה.
<question> רציתי להתקין על המחשב מערכת נוספת של אובנוטו מלבד ווינדוס 7 שכבר רץ על המערכת
<question> מסיבה לא ברורה, חוסר תשומת לב או משהו פשוט התקנתי את 2 מערכות ההפעלה על אותו קונן
<question> יש אפשרות למחוק את המערכת - כמובן גם מהבוט, ולהתקין שוב קונן נפרד וייעודי?
<GuySoft> על אותו כונן או אותו partition?
<question> אותו partition
<question> כמובן יש כונן אחד על המחשב שחילקתי ל 3 פאטיטישן שונים
<question> אחד מהם היה מיועד לחלונות, אחד לאובונטו והשלישי לסטורג'
<question> נוספה לי תקייה בשם אובונטו בכונן C
<question> GuySoft:
